# Hide IP address!!!



## feelinggood (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking to find out which products are best to hide your ip address and all computer information from the internet. It can be a free product or a Pay for product. I have anonymizer total shield up right now, but it is a 7 day trial. Any help would be great, thanks. Steve


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

feelinggood said:


> Looking to find out which products are best to hide your ip address and all computer information from the internet. It can be a free product or a Pay for product. I have anonymizer total shield up right now, but it is a 7 day trial. Any help would be great, thanks. Steve


Why, in the first place, would you want to "hide" your IP address ??


----------



## feelinggood (Sep 19, 2007)

Nothing sinister, just when you are surfing everything on my computer can be seen if needed. I have a firewall, spyware and anti virus installed. Clear out internet history upon closing browser and use ccleaner for the rest.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

feelinggood said:


> everything on my computer can be seen if needed.


Such as ??


----------



## feelinggood (Sep 19, 2007)

When I do one of those check to see if your ip address can be seen it will show my IP address and software that is loaded on my system.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

feelinggood said:


> When I do one of those check to see if your ip address can be seen it will show my IP address and software that is loaded on my system.


Well, whenever you interact with a web site, that site "knows" your ip. It if didn't, it would be very difficult to talk to your browser.
As well, it will also know your operating system and the browser being used. This is needed to allow that site to format pages correctly. 
It will also know if you have Java, Quicktime, etc installed cause again, it needs to know this.

BUT, it will not know about other software such as Word, Outlook, any games, utilities, etc etc etc


----------



## feelinggood (Sep 19, 2007)

So if I am clear with this, when I run one of the tests from a company say anonymizer and they show software on my system what does that mean??


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Can you provide a link so we are all looking at the same thing?


----------



## feelinggood (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking at it closer, it didn't show my apps on my computer. Here is the site though.

http://www.hsinlin.com/tips/anonymous_surfing.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Anonymous surfing is only accomplished by using a proxy server, and any free ones are really slow.


----------

